# Abandon All Hope, All Ye Who Enter Here



## heeholler (Jan 3, 2004)

Although I have a journal on another site I think that I will have one here also.
I am having the week off of training because of the holidays and honestly I really needed the time off. Come this Monday I will be back to my regular training schedule. So for now I will enjoy the bad diet and beer until then.
I am not the best at keeping a journal online since I already do it in real life so I will try to keep it up here and elsewhere.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

Good luck with your new journal, no slacking off


----------



## heeholler (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes ma'am.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 5, 2004)

Was SUPPOSED to start back tonight after a self imposed break for just over a week but that got cancelled since I had an emergency job to do tonight, had to replace a water heater in Allaire.

Well I do like the few days off that I have had and my body really needed this. Has been a nice little over a week off training though. I feel fat. Even though my weight remains exactly the same. Oh well tomorrow is another day. Back to it then. Think I will do legs first day back after my hiatus..


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

This is gonna be the fourth time the past hour that I have tried to update my journal an IE continues to crash. If it happens again I give up I'm not keeping a journal when I type everything out only to lose it when I try to post it.

Today is the first day back in gym in 16 days. I was originally
supposed to go back last week but decided to take another week off. I did keep my diet somewhat good since last week when I was supposed to go back so my wieght hasn't changed since I was off these past 2 + weeks.

Kept workout somewhat moderate and weights light to moderate as to allow my body to readapt again to being back in the gym. I am sure I will feel the DOMS in the next day or three.

3 set deadlifts
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10

3 sets rows
130 x 10
150 x 10
180 x 10

3 sets assisted pull ups
3 sets of 6

3 sets 1 arm cable rows
60 x 10
60 x 10 
70 x 10

3 sets straight arm lat pulldowns [2 pulley cable]
100 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10

3 sets back extensions

Also did 20 minutes of low intensity cardio.

All in all it went well tonight. Kept rest intervals for most part between 60-120 seconds between sets. Drank a lot of water too. Kept filling up my water bottle alot.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Weights were light
Kept RI 60-90 seconds/set

3 sets bench presses 10 reps each set

3 sets inlcine benches 10 reps each set

3 sets cable crossovers 10 reps each set

3 sets Hammer strength presses 10 reps each set

3 sets dips 10 reps each

3 sets pec deck 10 reps each

Also did 15 minutes moderate cardio on stairmaster


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Hee!! You doing one BP a week?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes. Thats all I am doing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks good! How long are you w/o's taking you?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 13, 2004)

Approximately 45 mins to an hour depending on what I do and how I feel at the time. I am usually pretty good at keeping my RI's close to where they should be during my workout.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 17, 2004)

Forgot to post my workout routine the last couple days. Oh well I will try to keep up with posting it next week!

Today, 45 minuted cardio on treadmill.
Abs also. Did cable crunches, situps and sidebends, all in a circuit style. Would do 25 reps cable crunches followed by 25 reps situps followed by 25 reps sidebends all with no rest between exercises. After the 3 sets rest for appx. 60-120 secs and repeated the same routine twice more.


----------

